# Colubrids > Pituophis >  1-2 month old Northern Pine Snake (Genesis)

## redshepherd

She's hatched July 15th and I got her on August 11th. She's already eating four mouse fuzzies a week (two per meal)! Her parents are on the large side too. 

Very docile and chilled out individual, especially for a hatchling! When I reach in and clumsily try to pick her up, she doesn't move away, just lets me do whatever. When out of the enclosure, she usually just sits in my hand without a care in the world, nothing seems to faze her. Sometimes slithering a bit and doing a lookaround. Also sits in my lap and stays there. No heavy breathing, no flightiness! Just a fearless and confident thing.

Her only quirk is if my hand approaches from directly behind her head, it creeps her out and she rattles her tail. But if my hands are moving from the side/front, I could be flapping my arms and she's totally fine with it.

These pics are in order of growth in only the past 3 weeks. Notice the banding on her face has faded!

----------

_55fingers_ (09-06-2018),_Avsha531_ (09-04-2018),*Bogertophis* (09-04-2018),C.Marie (09-06-2018),Craiga 01453 (09-04-2018),_Dxw425_ (09-06-2018),_FollowTheSun_ (03-21-2019),_Godzilla78_ (09-04-2018),_hilabeans_ (09-04-2018),_Jus1More_ (09-05-2018),_Kira_ (09-04-2018),_MissterDog_ (09-04-2018),_MR Snakes_ (12-11-2018),_SilentHill_ (02-01-2020),_Sonny1318_ (09-04-2018),_Starscream_ (09-04-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (09-04-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

She's such a cool pickup.

----------

_redshepherd_ (09-04-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

She looks amazing. Love pine snakes. Is great she is calm and wonderful.

----------


## Bogertophis

Awesome snake, ADORABLE photos! -but where's the one of you "flapping your arms"?  :ROFL: I love the whole Pituophis family, they're bold chow-hounds
that come across as intelligent snakes.  :Very Happy:

----------

_redshepherd_ (09-04-2018)

----------


## redshepherd

I forgot to mention that she used to rattle a bit when I try to pick her out of the tub, but now she doesn't at all like I wrote in my first post. It's kind of rewarding even seeing that small difference in her learning that I'm harmless.




> Awesome snake, ADORABLE photos! -but where's the one of you "flapping your arms"? I love the whole Pituophis family, they're bold chow-hounds
> that come across as intelligent snakes.


She totally comes across as intelligent! probably due to their good eyesight too, and we see they can watch things from afar.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (09-06-2018),_Sonny1318_ (09-04-2018)

----------


## hilabeans

> 


Oh my goodness, I love this picture.  She is precious!

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-04-2018),_redshepherd_ (09-04-2018),_richardhind1972_ (09-06-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Very nice snake. Congratulations on the cool new addition.

----------

_redshepherd_ (09-04-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

Yesssss!! I remember being so hyped when you told me you got her! And you got the best hatchling out of the clutch! She was total destiny! 

I still can't get over how adorable and amazingly chill she is - AND BIG! Especially since she and Kallari are pretty much the same age haha

I love Genesis ;_;

----------

_redshepherd_ (09-04-2018)

----------


## Sonny1318

Beautiful little girl, congratulations and thanks for sharing!

----------

_redshepherd_ (09-04-2018)

----------


## Jus1More

Very beautiful girl... and love her name...Congrats!!!!

----------

_redshepherd_ (09-05-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

I find myself sneaking back just to admire her photos...see what you did!?   :Frustrated:

----------

_redshepherd_ (09-06-2018)

----------


## Dxw425

Super cool snake!

----------

_redshepherd_ (09-06-2018)

----------


## redshepherd

> I find myself sneaking back just to admire her photos...see what you did!?


Heheh I'm glad!  :Very Happy:  I also go to admire her in person every day. LOL

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-06-2018)

----------


## redshepherd

Genesis: "felt cute, might delete later"

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-06-2018),C.Marie (09-06-2018),_dakski_ (09-06-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (09-06-2018),_MissterDog_ (09-06-2018),_richardhind1972_ (09-06-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (09-06-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

Marvelous serpent!  Thanks, I needed that.   :Very Happy:

----------

_redshepherd_ (09-06-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great looking snake,love the markings

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_redshepherd_ (09-06-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

Pine snakes are marvellous critters !!

Pity they can get a bit on the large size ..

If anyone hears of some Dwarf Pine snakes ... I'm in !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

> ...If anyone hears of some Dwarf Pine snakes ... I'm in !...


There are some small versions of gopher snakes, which are very similar to pine (and bull) snakes.  I've never kept them though, only regular gophers & bulls.

----------

Zincubus (09-06-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

Gosh she's the most photogenic snake I've ever seen! She's a natural model!

----------

_redshepherd_ (09-06-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

late to the welcome party but WELCOME, Genesis!!! what an absolutely beautiful animal!

i just admire your collection so much...and also get a lil jealous.  :Razz:

----------

C.Marie (09-06-2018),_redshepherd_ (09-06-2018)

----------


## C.Marie

Super crazy adorable  :Love:  great pictures of an awesome snake :Good Job:

----------

_redshepherd_ (09-06-2018)

----------


## redshepherd

> Pine snakes are marvellous critters !!
> 
> Pity they can get a bit on the large size ..
> 
> If anyone hears of some Dwarf Pine snakes ... I'm in !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually picked a female northern almost strictly for their size (and I like how pine snake's head shape and scalation looks) after seeing an adult female at the show, who was about 7 feet and the same width as my dumeril's boa is currently. Though if you get a male gopher snake, that's kind of like a dwarf version LOL. They're all pituophis!

----------

C.Marie (09-06-2018),Zincubus (09-06-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> I actually picked a female northern almost strictly for their size (and I like how pine snake's head shape and scalation looks) after seeing an adult female at the show, who was about 7 feet and the same width as my dumeril's boa is currently. Though if you get a male gopher snake, that's kind of like a dwarf version LOL. They're all pituophis!


Funny enough her size and seeing how big adults get, is what's making me like pine snakes even more :p I'm still blown away at how big day old hatchlings are!

----------

_redshepherd_ (09-07-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Pits are wonderful snakes to keep. I have a couple of bull snakes that I absolutely love. This is a pic of my female when she arrived in 2014 and another pic of her now. She's pretty close to 8ft and as sweet as pie.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-07-2018),_dakski_ (09-07-2018),_jmcrook_ (09-16-2018),_MissterDog_ (09-06-2018),_redshepherd_ (09-07-2018)

----------


## Alter-Echo

Always wanted one of these, but they seem kinda hard to get these days. Seeing yours just makes the yearning worse! Lol

----------

_redshepherd_ (09-07-2018)

----------


## MissterDog

> Pits are wonderful snakes to keep. I have a couple of bull snakes that I absolutely love. This is a pic of my female when she arrived in 2014 and another pic of her now. She's pretty close to 8ft and as sweet as pie.


Wow! Absolutely stunning girl!

----------


## Bogertophis

> Always wanted one of these, but they seem kinda hard to get these days. Seeing yours just makes the yearning worse! Lol


That's the downside of so many being on the BP & boa-bandwagon...way less diversity available, & yeah, you miss out on some terrific snakes.  And easier to keep 
in terms of temperature & humidity, but active & need larger cages.  Same goes for the larger American rat snakes...lots of personality.

----------


## Alter-Echo

> That's the downside of so many being on the BP & boa-bandwagon...way less diversity available, & yeah, you miss out on some terrific snakes.  And easier to keep 
> in terms of temperature & humidity, but active & need larger cages.  Same goes for the larger American rat snakes...lots of personality.


I grew up keeping colubrids, so I've always had a thing for them, especially the big ones. Still hoping to get my hands on more of them... i like bps, but they are just alot more picky and far less active than i prefer.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-16-2018)

----------


## redshepherd

> I grew up keeping colubrids, so I've always had a thing for them, especially the big ones. Still hoping to get my hands on more of them... i like bps, but they are just alot more picky and far less active than i prefer.


There's facebook groups for basically each snake species and genus, down to the most unusual ones. That's how I find breeders, other than hoping to see them at shows!

The "Pituophis Enthusiasts" group has quite a few.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-16-2018)

----------


## redshepherd

I thought I'd share this funny comment I got... LOL
The cobra master disguise plan has succeeded  :ROFL:

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-16-2018),_MissterDog_ (09-16-2018),_richardhind1972_ (09-16-2018),_RickyNY_ (12-11-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

That is a great photo,looks like hes listening to you what your saying 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-16-2018)

----------


## RickyNY

> I thought I'd share this funny comment I got... LOL
> The cobra master disguise plan has succeeded


LOL, she would have fooled me also. Looks like a Cobra indeed  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bogertophis

> LOL, she would have fooled me also. Looks like a Cobra indeed


Yeah, she does...in the face, anyway.  Not the pattern though -but who looks that close when you think you're face to face with a cobra?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
If only she could flatten her neck!

----------

_RickyNY_ (12-11-2018)

----------


## MR Snakes

very cute snek!

----------


## fattielumpkin

What a beautiful animal!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

Pretty

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------

